# Anyoneone here use this dust catcher?



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I've never seen that particular hole saw, but the adjustable ones with dust catcher like that are the best. I've been using a Lightolier brand one for years. The blades are replaceable. I highly recommend. Just don't ever buy one with a single blade and counterweights, they suck.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I just watched the video you posted. That looks very nice. No tools needed to adjust, and indents to make adjustment easy. The only thing I don't like is it only goes to 7 inches, my hole cutter goes up to 11 inches I believe. But mine costed over one hundred dollars.


----------



## barthchris (Feb 22, 2016)

CFL said:


> I've never seen that particular hole saw, but the adjustable ones with dust catcher like that are the best. I've been using a Lightolier brand one for years. The blades are replaceable. I highly recommend. Just don't ever buy one with a single blade and counterweights, they suck.


You aren't kidding about the one bladed drywall hole destroyers. I bought one for $100+ years ago and tried every combination of blades and weights and never could get it working without giving up and just using a keyhole saw and a shop vac. It was supposed to be the cats meow for any type of hole making through many materials, what BS that was! 

The one in the video looks nice, though, no vibration at all and a nice clean hole. 

OP; Not sure about using a regular hole saw with it, though. Why would you want to do that unless you're drilling through the top of switchgear or something similar?


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

barthchris said:


> You aren't kidding about the one bladed drywall hole destroyers. I bought one for $100+ years ago and tried every combination of blades and weights and never could get it working without giving up and just using a keyhole saw and a shop vac. It was supposed to be the cats meow for any type of hole making through many materials, what BS that was!
> 
> The one in the video looks nice, though, no vibration at all and a nice clean hole.
> 
> OP; Not sure about using a regular hole saw with it, though. Why would you want to do that unless you're drilling through the top of switchgear or something similar?



Because I already have a nice selection of holesaws that I use for potlights and I really just want this product for the nice looking dust catcher. I've never had luck with those adjustable blades but I will probably give this one a shot.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

CFL said:


> I've never seen that particular hole saw, but the adjustable ones with dust catcher like that are the best. I've been using a Lightolier brand one for years. The blades are replaceable. I highly recommend. Just don't ever buy one with a single blade and counterweights, they suck.


They only suck because you don't know how to use it. I have had one for 20 years with the dust collector and it works great. The larger the hole the longer the counter weight -- pretty simple IMO


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This is similar to the one I use but they don't show the counterweight


----------



## barthchris (Feb 22, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> They only suck because you don't know how to use it. I have had one for 20 years with the dust collector and it works great. The larger the hole the longer the counter weight -- pretty simple IMO


I can understand the whole counterweight thing, it's a very easy concept to understand. The thing is, I tried every combination of weights that came with it and I couldn't get it balance, I tried on several different jobs and every time it was the same. All I can think is maybe a piece was missing or got lost when I first bought it. I bought it on online, when I finally got a chance to use it I had little recourse. I consider myself pretty good with things like this but who knows maybe it is me. :confused1: 

NDA; Gotcha, that makes sense.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1RHJ12Y4ZDD1SP6V76W8


----------



## barthchris (Feb 22, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is similar to the one I use but they don't show the counterweight


Looks to be the same, did it come in a grey plastic case? Thanks for the link, now I can see if anything is missing. I never knew who made it.


----------



## barthchris (Feb 22, 2016)

haltonelectrician said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1RHJ12Y4ZDD1SP6V76W8


Looks like it would be a easy DIY with an old light fixture and some sort of extension for a hole saw. Of course only if it was plastic!


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

The best tool for this IMO is a 5 gallon bucket, a trash bag and some duct tape.

Cut the bottom off of a bucket and tape the open trash bag around the cut end. Now you can push your hand up through the bottom while holding the bucket flush against the ceiling. You can use pretty much any tool this way and it is big enough to fit a drill with a large hole saw. 
Generally I will use the adjustable hole saw to deeply score a hole and then I will finish the cut with a key hole saw.

Lesson Learned: If the bag is too long or the bucket is too short, be careful not to get the bag caught up in the drill.


----------



## ktown (May 15, 2014)

haltonelectrician said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1RHJ12Y4ZDD1SP6V76W8


This one is what you want.

It's a flexible/kinda-rubber-y plastic and the middle gently bends up with the hole saw - works with any size/style/brand of hole saw and even auger and spade bits when drilling above if you want.

Rack-a-tiers makes the same thing for around $20-25 available at many suppliers.

Every van at work has one and they get used all the time for pot lights, plus other stuff. Simple to put on the drill, simple to use, and works every time.

Only problem is every other person on the job site will make some comment related to a certain... female body part :whistling2:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have one of these and love it. I think I have had it for around 5 years.

http://www.holepro.com/index.html


----------



## barthchris (Feb 22, 2016)

Switched said:


> I have one of these and love it. I think I have had it for around 5 years.
> 
> http://www.holepro.com/index.html


Those look real nice. That one with the vacuum attachment looks great for those real anal customers who freak out about a 1 ppm dust count.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Amazing how far we have advanced from the old half a soccer ball trick when I was a helper.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> They only suck because you don't know how to use it. I have had one for 20 years with the dust collector and it works great. The larger the hole the longer the counter weight -- pretty simple IMO


They only suck because they are garbage. Of course I know how to use it. You've been missing out for twenty years. I own BOTH styles and the single blade is crap compared to the double blade. I can say this because I have lots of experience with both, I don't think you do -- pretty simple IMO.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Switched said:


> I have one of these and love it. I think I have had it for around 5 years.
> 
> http://www.holepro.com/index.html


+1:thumbsup:

Except don't leave the case open out in the rain.:no:
I had mine open once with the cutter in it. Well it started raining and I didn't get to it until it was all wet. I sprayed WD-40 on it but must have been too late.
Took forever to get it loose enough for it to compress. I finally got it freed up and I keep it oiled now.
It works well but I think it's time for some new blades.


----------



## barthchris (Feb 22, 2016)

Mech Diver said:


> Amazing how far we have advanced from the old half a soccer ball trick when I was a helper.


I heard of some crazy stuff but half a soccer ball?! Who was the first to think that one up?:laughing: 

Its actually a good idea. When using a keyhole saw it probably keeps its shape to catch the dust. 

When I'm using a keyhole saw, I usually use a cordless shop vac to try to suck up the dust. Doesn't work that well though, some dust still falls.

Another tool I use for old work recessed lights is a cordless rotary tool with a compass attachment and a spiral saw/roto zip bit. I have the Milwaukee M12 rotary tool and with the bits and attachments above its great. The roto zip bits push the dust into the void instead of shooting it into your work area.

The rotary tool also works for old work boxes, but IMO nothing beats a keyhole saw and a small box to catch the dust.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

barthchris said:


> I heard of some crazy stuff but half a soccer ball?! Who was the first to think that one up?:laughing:
> 
> Its actually a good idea. When using a keyhole saw it probably keeps its shape to catch the dust.
> 
> ...



I was shown that trick a long time ago by my first journeyman. It worked great. He used the other half to mix patching plaster, after you were done squeeze the ball and it's all clean for the next use.


----------

